# iPad Screen ICC?



## Paul_DS256 (Mar 24, 2016)

I am thinking of using Lightroom Mobile and without getting into my own comparison, how do people find the color rendering on an iPad screen when compare to a properly calibrated screen in Lightroom. Thanks for any insights.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.
AFAIK, it is not possible to color calibrate a phone or tablet screen. You are basically limited to the color profile that Apple delivers with iOS. But even this no-name color profile is not a bad color rendering.   You can live with it and worry about other, more important things


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks Clee01l. I think I was motivated to ask the question because I'd just finished doing some reading on color management from monitor to print so how an uncalibrated tablet screen jumped out at me.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 24, 2016)

I use LrMobile a lot and it simply doesn't matter that it isn't colour managed. It's best suited to ball park adjustments and is good enough to get close, but you wouldn't use it for fine tuning an exhibition print.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 24, 2016)

johnbeardy said:


> I use LrMobile a lot and it simply doesn't matter that it isn't colour managed. It's best suited to ball park adjustments and is good enough to get close, but you wouldn't use it for fine tuning an exhibition print.


John's comment caused me to think about this in another way.  I use a MBP for travel and run LR on it. I could connect my i1Display colorimeter to it and calibrate it like I do my iMac.  I don't. Instead I used the color tuning process in OS X when I first got the laptop and haven't re tuned it since.  As John said, ball park adjustments are good enough. I will import my laptop catalog into my iMac catalog and make any needed additional adjustments in the calibrated iMac with the master catalog.


----------



## dave_bass5 (Jun 1, 2016)

There is at least one app that can use CM, and will allow you to calibrate the iPad using the usual desktop method. I think Phase One do one. The downside is it only CM's the in app work space and not the whole iPad. Im sure its useful to someone.


----------



## Cerianthus (Jun 1, 2016)

idisplay / x rite do an app for ios (only with their products) color sync


----------

